# Any expierience with basicstero



## Grinch (Jul 28, 2016)

I've read that pharmacom is good. Also...that its bad. I guess depending on the source. Anyone use us basicstero?


----------



## DreamChaser (Jul 28, 2016)

Don't buy online is my advice ....


----------



## Grinch (Jul 28, 2016)

Good advice.

I've been asking around locally, no luck. A guy from work said hehadit but when I looked at it I didn't trust it. I also asked if I could snap a pic of it and he got defensive real quick. I should've done this while serving.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 29, 2016)

how else can u get gear if not online lol?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 29, 2016)

it takes time to find a good source that many people have used.


----------



## Grinch (Jul 29, 2016)

I remain patient. No sense in rushing. Pretty solid forum and its already helped with a few things in other departments. Marathon, no sprints.


----------



## Mr.Gainz (Jul 29, 2016)

You just have to know the right people, but it really sucks when those people dissapear on ya.


----------



## Vitriol (Jul 30, 2016)

I had been looking at pharmacom too and the minimum order and shipping rates were very "neat" and sort of just sent up flags.  Read good things about them here but I'm super hesitant to pull the trigger there.  fwiw.


----------



## Maijah (Jul 30, 2016)

I have heard that pharmacon is good. However I've never used them. These online website sources are hit or miss. Don't ever send money you can't afford to lose.


----------



## Darius P (Aug 1, 2016)

Grinch said:


> I've read that pharmacom is good. Also...that its bad. I guess depending on the source. Anyone use us basicstero?





Vitriol said:


> I had been looking at pharmacom too and the minimum order and shipping rates were very "neat" and sort of just sent up flags.  Read good things about them here but I'm super hesitant to pull the trigger there.  fwiw.





Maijah said:


> I have heard that pharmacon is good. However I've never used them. These online website sources are hit or miss. Don't ever send money you can't afford to lose.



   Dear Sirs, we were the most tested manufacturer this year, including many HLPC tests made by our customers, experienced members from other boards. We're present on 12 forums as sponsors or members and probably there are at least 50-60 blood test results submitted by our customers each month.
  We're always offering 100$ store credit for each Pharmacom blood test result shared online plus paying for chromatography testing at any lab chosen by our customers.

Our operation is run with maximum transparency and proof of our products quality is out there for you to read, analyze and decide.

thank you!


----------



## DreamChaser (Aug 1, 2016)

Darius P said:


> Dear Sirs, we were the most tested manufacturer this year, including many HLPC tests made by our customers, experienced members from other boards. We're present on 12 forums as sponsors or members and probably there are at least 50-60 blood test results submitted by our customers each month.
> We're always offering 100$ store credit for each Pharmacom blood test result shared online plus paying for chromatography testing at any lab chosen by our customers.
> 
> Our operation is run with maximum transparency and proof of our products quality is out there for you to read, analyze and decide.
> ...



Here we go again haha have to give it to the man he's one hell of a sales man


----------



## jSalud (Aug 16, 2016)

DreamChaser said:


> Here we go again haha have to give it to the man he's one hell of a sales man



Reminds me of old 'ology days with people repping certain labs...


----------



## zenergy (Aug 20, 2016)

Any legit supply should always send free samples with product. Just goes without being said. At any rate, who doesn't have the skill set to create?


----------



## zenergy (Aug 20, 2016)

Create, develop, and, design. What man has done man can do.


----------



## Runningwild (Aug 20, 2016)

zenergy said:


> Create, develop, and, design. What man has done man can do.



This is a thread about someone asking people's experience on a specific source.... What are you even talking about


----------



## Ryand (Aug 20, 2016)

Runningwild said:


> This is a thread about someone asking people's experience on a specific source.... What are you even talking about



Lmao I had the same thought


----------



## Ryand (Aug 20, 2016)

Grinch said:


> I've read that pharmacom is good. Also...that its bad. I guess depending on the source. Anyone use us basicstero?



PM you grinch


----------



## Johngrover (Sep 22, 2018)

Anyone have any current experience with basicstero.ws


----------



## Gadawg (Sep 23, 2018)

Stay in any quality gym long enough and you will know who does what


----------



## ImLowkiiBrah (Sep 23, 2018)

Not here to bash any lab, but just giving my experience. I used there Test-E-300 and to be fair thought it was underdosed. I don't have blood work to back my claims, but anyone who's used steroids long enough know's the difference. Same as there Test-C-200 amps I tried. There amps where underfilled as well by at least 0.2ml.... But I'm sure Darius will come back with some gibberish to say how it's all automated so it can't be true. They claim there's no bad reports but a google search will refute this. Plenty of blood works out there.


----------

